# Layering with MPowersynth



## Chandler (Jul 22, 2017)

I made a video on how to layer sounds in MPowersynth. It isn't commonly known, but MPS is great for layering a combining sounds. Let me know what you think.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2019)

Resurrect ? Yesterday's Pluginguru.com YT Livestream touched briefly on Melda and MPowerSynth.
Currently @ Eur 100. John Lehmkuhl is a synth 'guru' and I took note. Was surprised to see it from 2014, but no matter, given yesterday's mention. I'm a Preset-learner, and one critique I noted from live Chat was lack of Presets for MPowerSynth. 

This 'Layering' post stimulated my Post. Any current, strong Users /supporters ??


----------



## Chandler (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm the one who made the original post and of course I'm a strong supporter. There aren't a lot of preset packs for it, but it does come with about 1000 presets. As the name implies its a very powerful synth and it can make a lot of sounds that are difficult/impossible with other synths. Check out the demo and see what you think.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 7, 2019)

Chandler said:


> I'm the one who made the original post and of course I'm a strong supporter. There aren't a lot of preset packs for it, but it does come with about 1000 presets. As the name implies its a very powerful synth and it can make a lot of sounds that are difficult/impossible with other synths. Check out the demo and see what you think.



Thank-you. Will put in some work to sort this. 
Alternative was Arturia _ Pigments, and now seeing some expected new User reactions.


----------

